# TTG Slimbox Gallery



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.' is now available. This version includes a number of significant improvements over its predecessor and requires Adobe Lightroom 1.3.

Changes include:
Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.
Supports text annotations for thumbnails. Content and positioning fully configurable.
Moved the ID plate to the top of the page. ID plate now displays properly in Internet Explorer 6.
Lots of new customization options.

Get it here.

Visit the original Adobe Forums thread.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Matthew.

I downloaded it today but one thing...I get a runtime error every time I choose to change the size of the image on the gallery prior to uploading.  

Is this user error? :?


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

No idea. Don't get that here. Are any other Windows users receiving the error?


----------



## gha128 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi

yes I am getting the same Script Error everytime I try to alter a slider value for say font size or anything else

Line 5
Char 5
Error Object Expected
Code '
URL agwpg//localhost:1'35/index.html

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page

Running XP SP2

Thanks


----------



## gha128 (Nov 17, 2007)

interestingly when I enter a value directly into the boxes, say for thumbnail size, then no problems. Just using the sliders causes the scripting error


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 17, 2007)

That is odd. I'm going to run the question by Andy Rahn at Adobe and see if he can provide some insight. I develop on a Mac, and haven't had any problematic behavior. Of course, I'll do what I can to find the problem.


----------



## Thomas_Krueger (Nov 25, 2007)

Beside the small script error it's a fine gallery.

*New page:*
I'd like to split the pictures on more pages, but I can't find the setting to create n pictures on one page.
On the "Output Settings" there are the coloumns, shouldn't be there also a setting for n rows to create automatically a new page?


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 25, 2007)

There is no option to generate additional pages. I developed it specifically to be a single page gallery.


----------



## Thomas_Krueger (Nov 25, 2007)

OK, thanks Matthew.


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 28, 2007)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.01RC1*

I'm taking a stab at clearing up those runtime errors for Windows users. Not sure whether this will do it or not, but I have a release candidate ready and could use some feedback. Grab it here.

Could a few Windows users please give it a try and let me know whether you still get the runtime errors on the sliders?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Thomas_Krueger (Nov 28, 2007)

The error window is still popping up, but only when you move the slider fast, moving the slider slowly it works.  After giving a confirmation of the error window with "yes" you can work ahead with the script. Clicking on "No" can freeze the winbox on XP pro SP2.

The error window says:
Line: 5
Character: 5
Error: Object expected
Code: '
URL: agwpg://localhost:1'67/index.html  (the number is different each time).


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn; I was hoping that would have been it. No other possible problems are leaping out at me. Will have to keep looking ... Thanks.


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 28, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.



Hi,

Is there any documentation on writing web galleries in Lua?  Looking at the current galleries and reading the LR Export SDK help to get a basic understanding, but there are still plenty of missing details...

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 28, 2007)

No, there's no documentation aside from the Web Gallery SDK, and that's incomplete in a major way. I've gotten has far as I have by digging through the existing galleries and lots of experimentation, and, as you can see, there are still issues to be worked out.


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 28, 2007)

Another round of modifications to the sliders.
TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.'1RC2

Windows users, still getting runtime errors?

Also, are the errors occurring on all of the sliders? Specifically, are they also appearing on the Image Size, Image Quality and Thumbnail Size sliders?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mick Seymour (Nov 28, 2007)

Still happening in the Image Size and Thumbnail Size sliders, even when scrubbing the numbers. The Quality slider seems OK though, regardless of how fast or slow it is moved.

Typeface sliders throw two RTEs, one after the other even if only moving by 1 point.

Switching Overlay Theme didn't cause the RTE until after testing the typeface sliders.


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 28, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> No, there's no documentation aside from the Web Gallery SDK, and that's incomplete in a major way. I've gotten has far as I have by digging through the existing galleries and lots of experimentation, and, as you can see, there are still issues to be worked out.



There's a Web Gallery SDK?


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 28, 2007)

Tim,
Sort of, but it's only an incomplete PDF document and not immensely helpful at the moment.

Mick,
Thanks for the details.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Installed*

Hey Matt,

Installed but it's not showing in my Gallery view within LR and I don't know how to get it to appear.

Any suggestions?

Paul


----------



## hoddo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Installed*

Hey Matt,

Installed but it's not showing in my Gallery view within LR and I don't know how to get it to appear.

Any suggestions?

Paul


----------



## Mick Seymour (Nov 28, 2007)

hoddo said:


> Installed but it's not showing in my Gallery view within LR and I don't know how to get it to appear.



Your sig shows Lightroom 1.2. You need 1.3 for this to work.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Whoops!*

Need to change my Sig - I do have 1.3


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 29, 2007)

Hoddo,
You should replace the old version with this one. If you have both, they won't both show up.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 29, 2007)

*Ok -*

is this simply a case of find the folder in the galleries part of LR and delete that gallery folder then re export the zipped doc?


----------



## Mick Seymour (Nov 29, 2007)

hoddo said:


> is this simply a case of find the folder in the galleries part of LR and delete that gallery folder then re export the zipped doc?



Just for completeness for everyone reading this, under "C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Adobe\Lightroom", where username is your XP login, you need a "Web Galleries" folder. If it doesn't exist, you create it.

Under "Web Galleries", if you have any folders referring to earlier versions of Matthew's Slimbox gallery remove them.

Extract the contents of the zip file into the "Web Galleries" folder which should create a sub folder called "TTGSlimbox2'1RC2" from yesterday's second drop.

Start, or restart Lightroom if it is running and it should appear in the Galleries list.


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.' is now available. This version includes a number of significant improvements over its predecessor and requires Adobe Lightroom 1.3.

Changes include:
Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.
Supports text annotations for thumbnails. Content and positioning fully configurable.
Moved the ID plate to the top of the page. ID plate now displays properly in Internet Explorer 6.
Lots of new customization options.

Get it here.

Visit the original Adobe Forums thread.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 29, 2007)

*Thanks Mick...*

I knew the first part about unpacking but not the latter about deleting the edition that already existed.

Matt - yes the script errors still appear but this time it also appeared for me when I tried to resize my logo.

Thanks for all your help Matt.

Paul


----------



## Medoomi (Nov 29, 2007)

Greetings,

---nice work!

I wondered if there's a slider to centralize (or maybe align with the bottom) the thumbnails in their locations on the page (rather than aligning with the top).

The problem I'm anticipating is people viewing the file annotation and thinking that it belongs to the thumbnail below when the thumbnail above is in landscape (horizontal)--which makes it much further away from the annotation than the lower thumbnail.

Thanks,


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 30, 2007)

Medoomi,

There are a few options for resolving your concern.

1) Set the Frame color to something different than the background so that it stands out, creating a containing box for the thumbnail and its annotation.

2) Adjust the Thumbnail Padding and annotation Levitation to move the thumbnail down, and reposition the annotation over the thumbnail.

You might find other solutions as well; I think the gallery is flexible enough to handle it as is. If you have any suggestions, though, let me know and I'll do what I can.


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 30, 2007)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.01RC3*

Andy Rahn at Adobe was kind enough to much around in my gallery on the sliders issue. Not sure exactly what changes were made, but here's the latest version.

Please let me know how things are looking on the errors. This is probably as close as we're going to get with a solution in LR1.3.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 30, 2007)

*Matt*

thank you for the time you've taken to get this right but I'm sorry to report that the script error still appears.

What's interesting though is that the script error appears every time you use either the slider or by hovering over the number to the right and sliding using that method.  It doesn't however appears if you change the size by enter a number manually.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## stefpix (Nov 30, 2007)

*Modify TTG Slimbox H+W independently*

hi
i made a sample gallery 
http://www.stefpix.com/galleries/littlehaiti5'/
i was wondering if there is a way to define max width and max height independently.

I would like horizontal images to be 7'' pixel wide 
but I would like to have vertical images 6'' pixel tall otherwise to see  caption would need me to scroll down.

I looked at the xml file tried to modify it but i saw no changes. wonder what parts i'd need to modify and if it is possible.

another question i was wondering if there is a way to show 
just one image in the html page not a gallery of thumbnails 
and still be able to navigate from one image to the other....
thank
stefano


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 1, 2007)

I hate Internet Explorer.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 1, 2007)

Stefano,
To set width and height separately, try this.

As for the single image over thumbnails, it's not possible with my Slimbox gallery. You might try some of the other galleries available from my website or from www.LightroomGalleries.com, and see whether any of them is more to your liking.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 1, 2007)

It should be banned from all computers, regardless of OS!



Don


----------



## stefpix (Dec 1, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> Stefano,
> To set width and height separately, try this.
> 
> As for the single image over thumbnails, it's not possible with my Slimbox gallery. You might try some of the other galleries available from my website or from www.LightroomGalleries.com, and see whether any of them is more to your liking.


actually i would a way! i found it on your site -
I generate the gallery - 
then after it is done I just re export the same images only to the "bin/images" folder  with the max width/height and it works - just replacing the jpgs and no need to modify the CSS!!
here is a sample
stefanogiovannini.com/galleries/littlehaiti5'/
stefanogiovannini.com/

i think the flash galleries are slower and even if a bit more glamorous they have some issues - the slimbox is fast slick and unpretentious! also it seems easier to insert in a website or just add a navbar. anyway congrats for your work! really appreciated!

i feel the  slimbox interface is faster/snappier than the mediabox...
wonder if it is only my impression.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 1, 2007)

Shouldn't be any different between Slimbox and Mediabox. It's only a choice of stylesheet; the functionality code doesn't change.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 1, 2007)

So, with releases R1-R3, is there one that seems less problematic than the others, or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 1, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> So, with releases R1-R3, is there one that seems less problematic than the others, or are they all pretty much the same?



R3 is _much_ better behaved Matthew. I'm still getting some RTEs, especially on the image size slider but it is more usable than it has ever been on Windows. Once they start, they seem to happen on a lot more controls that didn't error on first or subsequent use.

One side effect of the RTEs is that I lose the mouse cursor occasionally and it won't come back. That's not your gallery though; it's Lightroom not resetting it.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 3, 2007)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.1*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.1 is now available.

This release includes the Windows behavior improvements from the 2.'1 RC3 release, and adds support for color labels and numerical ratings. Be sure to read the documentation on applying colors and ratings on the gallery download page.

Get it here.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 4, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.11 is now available. Juergen Ritter has further improved slider behavior under Windows. Get it here.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, no one is complaining ... Shall I take that as a good sign that the runtime errors are a thing of past versions?


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 5, 2007)

Didn't have the time to play with it yesterday :(

I can't break it. Excellent.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 5, 2007)

Well Mick, if you can't break it ... 

Very glad to hear that. Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2007)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.2*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.2 splits the Image Size slider into separate sliders for Image Width and Image Height. This allows users to specify constraints on both dimensions, with images sizing to whichever dimension they run up against first. TTG Slimbox Gallery is presently the only LR gallery allowing photo width and height to be set separately.

Download TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.2.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 8, 2007)

Another?

You realise that because you can't sleep I can't either 

As always, thanks Matt.


----------



## stefpix (Dec 8, 2007)

*thanks!*

Now it is really great!!

just made a sample gallery

http://stefanogiovannini.com/galleries/vets_cadets/

it it would be possible to just  to have a setting to align the gallery to the left or centered that would be some good icing on the cake [ i may like the left align better  also it would allow a column of text or something]
but so far it is great


----------



## Katherine Mann (Dec 9, 2007)

*Title fonts?*

Thanks Matt! for this and the others. 

Playing this morning and found that I could not change the Title font from the Times yuk New Roman serif font. Prefer Helvetica &c ... possible?

The sans serif is available in the body text.

Thanks again. I love this thing. Very clean, elegant no less.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 10, 2007)

Katherine, You should be able to change the font for the Site Title and Collection Title using the "Titles Font-Families" field under the Appearance panel. Simply enter a CSS-valid string of font names, separated by commas. If a font name is more than one word, you need to wrap it in quotation marks.

By default, I have it set to:

Georgia, "Times New Roman", serif

Times New Roman is ugly, but I put it there mostly as an example of syntax for users to follow.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Katherine Mann (Dec 10, 2007)

*Font*

Thanks Matt! I'm afraid that I'm a little wet behind the ears when it comes to CSS. That worked! 

You're very generous with these galleries. I appreciate it!


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.' is now available. This version includes a number of significant improvements over its predecessor and requires Adobe Lightroom 1.3.

Changes include:
Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.
Supports text annotations for thumbnails. Content and positioning fully configurable.
Moved the ID plate to the top of the page. ID plate now displays properly in Internet Explorer 6.
Lots of new customization options.

Get it here.

Visit the original Adobe Forums thread.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 10, 2007)

Katharine,

Matthew has a Donation Box!



Don


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 23, 2007)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.22*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.22 includes a new German translation by Juergen Ritter, and some minor code/interface tweaks. A very minor update for English speakers; more significant for Germans. 

Download TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.22.

If anyone is interested in putting together localizations for other languages - French or Japanese, for example - please let me know.


----------



## Alan9940 (Dec 29, 2007)

*IE7 Info Bar Alert*

Hi All:

I'm new to Matt's Slimbox gallery and its use/export out of LR so please excuse if this is a basic question.

After exporting a web gallery from LR and double-clicking the index.html file, I'm getting an IE Info bar alert informing me that Explorer has blocked the running of scripts or ActiveX controls. To activate for proper display of an image after clicking a thumbnail I have to click on the Info bar and select "Allow Blocked Content...". Follow these steps all displays properly within the gallery.

I think this has something to do with my browser's security settings and the use of Java scripting within the gallery... However, I'd like to trap for this error in the HTML code itself to alert the user that the gallery will not display properly unless they follow the steps I outlined above. Does anyone know how to do this? For example, I inserted the following code in the body of the index.html file:

<script type="text/javascript">
  if (navigator.javaEnabled())
  {
    alert("Java enabled")
  }
  else
  {
    alert("Java disabled")
   }
</script>

This code was simply a test to see if I could trap the error. Got nothing! No alert box was generated. Any ideas? Know any HTML/Java programming gurus? :roll:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 30, 2007)

Alan994' said:


> I think this has something to do with my browser's security settings


 Yes, it does. They can be changed by the user though and as you discovered, that can be done 'on the fly' so not a big deal.



> I inserted the following code in the body of the index.html file:
> 
> <script type="text/javascript">
> if (navigator.javaEnabled())
> ...


I could be wrong but if java is disabled surely the script won't run at all, which could be your problem. You need a 
	
	



```
<noscript></noscript>
```
 section containing the disabled message.


----------



## Alan9940 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mick Seymour said:


> Yes, it does. They can be changed by the user though and as you discovered, that can be done 'on the fly' so not a big deal.
> 
> I could be wrong but if java is disabled surely the script won't run at all, which could be your problem. You need a
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mick,

What you say makes sense! I found the following example on the W3Schools.com website:

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
    alert("Your browser supports Javascript!")
//-->
  </script>
  <noscript>alert("Your browser does not support JavaScript!")</noscript>

According to them, if the browser supports Java scripting and it's a newer browser it will ignore the comments and execute the "Your browser supports..."; otherwise, it should hit the "...does not support" if that's appropriate. Dunno. All I know is this code doesn't do it for me, either.

I'm thinking the issue might be something other than Java scripting, but me thinks this is like finding the proverbial needle in the haystack!

Thanks!


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 6, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.23*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.23 improves support for IE6. The number of columns should now display properly in IE6 regardless of the gallery setup; previously, certain gallery configurations caused the number of columns to differ from the specified value. Also, thumbnail and frame borders, previously removed in order to compensate for the browser's quirks, are now displayed in IE6. Other compensations have been made in their place. Generated galleries displayed in IE6 should now be identical to what is seen in current-gen browsers.

Download TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.23.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 7, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.24*

In TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.24, the code for color labels and ratings has been reworked and (hopefully) greatly improved. The ratings graphics have also been redone, and now appear as numerical badges, which I hope people will find more attractive.

Mootools has also been updated to v1.11.

Download TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.24.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 17, 2008)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.25 is a bug fix, and also adds a third overlay theme.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 27, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.3*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.3 adds support for PicLens gallery browsing.

“PicLens instantly transforms your browser into a full-screen slideshow experience. PicLens makes photos come to life via a cinematic presentation that goes beyond the confines of the traditional browser window. With PicLens, browsing and viewing images on the web will never be the same again.” – PicLens.com

  	PicLens is a browser extension for Firefox, Safari and Internet Explorer that provides a slick and immersive 3D image viewing experience.
  	TTG Slimbox Gallery is now PicLens enabled. Visitors with the PicLens extension installed in their browser will be able to activate the feature in the same way as on sites like Flickr or Facebook, or they may choose not to use the feature, and simply browse the gallery in the usual fashion. Visitors without the PicLens extension can use the gallery normally.

Download TTG Slimbox gallery 2.3.


----------



## hoddo (Jan 28, 2008)

*Piclens*

Hi Matt,

the Piclens feature is great - love it.

For those web users of mine that have no idea about Piclens is there a way to be able to point them to Piclens from the gallery?  A bit like the link if someone doesn't have but needs Adobe Reader.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 28, 2008)

Hoddo,

Those without PicLens likely won't realize they're missing anything and will still be able to use the gallery as per normal via Slimbox. There's no way I'm aware of to provide a "PicLens is missing" error to users without it, the way you can with Flash or Javascript. You could simple add a link to the page, something like:


```
This gallery is <a href="http://www.piclens.com">PicLens</a> enabled.
```
And just put that wherever on the page you'd like it, maybe with the collection description or in the menu/contactInfo bar.

I wouldn't want to put this in the gallery be default, though, in the interests of reducing clutter. What I like about PicLens is that people who have it can use it, and people that don't can still get around without it. It's very unobtrusive, and that's very cool.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 28, 2008)

*TTG HTML Gallery and Slimbox Gallery updates*

I've updated the Slimbox and HTML galleries to 2.31 and 1.21, respectively. This update makes a few corrections to the PicLens implementation and is a minor, but recommended update.

TTG HTML Gallery 1.21

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.31


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 21, 2008)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.4 is enabled for automatic detection by TTG XML Auto Index.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 25, 2008)

At long last, TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.41 features table-free vertically centered thumbnails.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 8, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.51*

TTG Slimbox Gallery has been updated to version 2.51 with the following improvements:


Brings TTG Slimbox Gallery to feature parity with TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.51, with improvements in the following areas:

A menu! Five customizable menu items + slideshow + contact.

Improved support for Piclens, and now supports PicLens Lite. Support for custom logo and MP3 audio using PicLens Lite; logo and audio support will be supported in a future version of the PicLens client.

Slimbox: dropped themes, added controls for colors, loading and close images, borders; additional changes.

Reorganized Web module controls and panels; lots of additions and relocations for ease of use.

A major overhaul of code, in places both HTML and Lua. Cleaner, leaner, better!

Added option to remove live_update.js from exported galleries, reducing overall page load by 16KB.

Width of Collection Description now adjustable.

If unused, Collection Description, Annotations and Ratings code can now be removed from gallery to reduce overall gallery size.

Additional changes.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 20, 2008)

The following message, regarding Lightroom/Win, the Web module and Javascript errors landed in my comments today. I had thought we'd beaten the errors out of the thing, but ... well, I don't know. Is anyone else still experiencing these problems? Any thoughts -- Mark, Juergen?

 	Hi Matthew, I was searching for a better Lightroom Gallery and I found it : TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.52 
  	I am using WinXP SP2 and am able to generate a really nice looking gallery. However, if I attempt to adjust almost anything when in Lightroom I get a message: 
Internet Explorer Script Error
Line 5
Char 5
Error: Object expected
Code: '
URL: agwpg;//localhost:1'26/index.html
  	If I get an error message, this is the one I get. It will happen if for example, I wish to change the size of the large displayed images and click on the adjuster on the slider, it also happens if I click on the numbers eg 45' (pixels) and will not let me adjust either the slider or the numbers, However, if I click on the line either side of the slider it will adjust the size of the outputted (is that a word?) image. If I then try to check the output size by viewing a large image there is no change but if I export the gallery and view it the image will be the new size. When clicking the line to adjust the pixels I will still get the error message andhave to click any of the Yes, No or Close buttons to get rid of the error message before I can re-adjust the pixel size.
  	Do you have any clues as to how I might overcome this problem please?
  	I also installed the TTG XML Auto Index 1.3 but when I click on this in the Gallery list Lightroom freezes and I need to Alt/Ctrl/Del to escape.


----------



## Juergen (Mar 20, 2008)

Only one quick idea here at work. I can test it this evening.

Did he accidentally mark the "remove Live Update" checkbox? With this checkbox marked, you get errors on most of the controls.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent notion, Juergen! I should have thought of that. I'll run it by him. Thanks!


----------



## Juergen (Mar 20, 2008)

I tested the feature to remove the live Update.js and found the problem.

If you turn it on and off once while you are creating a gallery then the index.html in the temp folder will not refresh and after that you get errors on almost all controls, because the live update feature is disabled from now on..

It's doesn't seem to be possible with IE to add the preview code after removing it once, because of the script errors

I would remove this feature.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 22, 2008)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.53 is released with the following changes/additions:
 Added footer w/ options.
 Added choice of ID Plate alignment.
 Revamped control scheme for Remove Live_Update.js.
Added a brief ReadMe.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 1, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.6*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.6 and TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.6 are now available. These versions integrate the Form-to-Email features of TTG Selection Gallery, allowing users to create a selection gallery simply by enabling a checkbox.

With selection gallery features now an inherent part of these two galleries, TTG Selection Gallery is discontinued as a standalone template.

To download the updated templates, visit the links above. For information on setting up a selection gallery, see the selection gallery documentation.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 8, 2008)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.61 fixes a bug that would have prevented forms from working in selection galleries.


----------



## LPerrier (Apr 12, 2008)

*French version ?*

Is there a french version of TTG Slimbox Gellery ?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope. Might you be interested in making a localization? I'd gladly ball it into the release if you did.


----------



## LPerrier (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, i'm interresting. How toi participate ?


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.' is now available. This version includes a number of significant improvements over its predecessor and requires Adobe Lightroom 1.3.

Changes include:
Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.
Supports text annotations for thumbnails. Content and positioning fully configurable.
Moved the ID plate to the top of the page. ID plate now displays properly in Internet Explorer 6.
Lots of new customization options.

Get it here.

Visit the original Adobe Forums thread.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd need to create localization strings for all of the text in the gallery. Had them in an old version, but tore that all up when I overhauled it. Let me get back to you.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 14, 2008)

LPerrier,

The localization strings are ready and included in the latest download package, 2.61.5. The strings are in the TranslatedStrings_en.txt file. You'll need to change this to TranslatedStrings_fr.txt, and then translate the text following = for each string.

For anyone else reading this, there's no need to upgrade from 2.61. I haven't made any changes to the gallery other than to add the localization strings. If anyone would like to tackle the German translation, that'd be cool. 

When you're finished, LPerrier, just send me the TranslatedStrings_fr.txt file and I'll update the gallery distribution.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Juergen (Apr 14, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> For anyone else reading this, there's no need to upgrade from 2.61. I haven't made any changes to the gallery other than to add the localization strings. If anyone would like to tackle the German translation, that'd be cool.



Ok, Matt! 

I stopped the translations, because you had every few days new and changed versions of your galleries a time ago. I think some of them are now nearly complete and I can do a german translation for your galleries, if you like.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, that'd be great, Juergen. I was sorry to lose the previous translation you did, but it was no longer applicable after the overhaul I pulled on the template. Not expecting any more overhauls, though. 

This one is ready to go. I'll maybe try to get translation strings into some of the others later, but I'm working on other things right now.


----------



## Juergen (Apr 15, 2008)

My translation file is on the run to you with a little bugfix in the live_update.js.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, Juergen! On the ball, as usual. 

I'll try to get this together for release this evening after my lessons.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2008)

Matthew,

The sixth line of your ...en.txt file read:
"$$$/imageInfo/Annontation=Annotation"
I guess you should look elsewhere in your code to see if the typo appear or not...


----------



## Juergen (Apr 16, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> The sixth line of your ...en.txt file read:
> "$$$/imageInfo/Annontation=Annotation"
> I guess you should look elsewhere in your code to see if the typo appear or not...



It doesn't matter as long as the part before "=" is the same in the code and  translation file. This is only a description to better  see where the string belongs to. You can name the strings "1=Annotation", "2=...."  and the result will be the same, if they are the equal. 

Juergen


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2008)

I know Juergen, I just tought that Matthew might want to correct it troughout...


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know Denis. I'll search it out and fix it. 

Juergen, didn't get around to the update last night, but will surely have it out by the weekend.


----------



## Juergen (Apr 17, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> Juergen, didn't get around to the update last night, but will surely have it out by the weekend.




No problem for me. I've done my part. 

I think, the most important reason for the update is the bugfix of live_update.js, because you forgot a few sliders and you get the well known script errors on windows.
The translations are nice to have for german or french users, but not that important.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

My plans for the evening got canceled, so I suddenly had time to work on galleries.

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.62 is now available. This update includes the German translations and LR/Windows bug fixes by Juergen Ritter, mentioned above. I've also changed the URL to the gallery documentation/download page. The link here provided is the new address; previous links will be broken.

@Denis: Please add these new strings to your localization file:

"$$$/SiteInfo/XMLAutoIndex/autoIndexText3="
"$$$/Appearance/SelectionGallery/checkbox/Label=Checkbox Adjustments"


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 17, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> @Denis: Please add these new strings to your localization file:
> 
> "$$$/SiteInfo/XMLAutoIndex/autoIndexText3="
> "$$$/Appearance/SelectionGallery/checkbox/Label=Checkbox Adjustments"


Done!

In addition to the french and german version, you will also get a canadian french version if I can solve a couple of things:

Translation for both Title and Caption is the same in french _(Titre)_. Do you think I can use "Theme" _(Thème)_ rather than "Title"? OH! It is just coming to my ming that I can also use "_Grand titre"_...
I was not able to find any meaning to the word "scoot". If you explain in more words what it does or mean in this context, I will be able to find something. I just understand that it is about "going away fast", "leaving in a rush" or "left off chips" in woodworking.
I named my version "TranslatedStrings_fr-ca.txt". Why fr + fr-ca? Just for the same reasons that you have US-colors and UK-colours... 

A last question: Will accented characters (àéèô...) cause problem or do I have to code them in a given way?

Thanks,


----------



## LPerrier (Apr 17, 2008)

*French traduction and find some error*

You can find the french traduction. And i find some error .
I add : 
"$$$/Appearance/CellNumbers/FontSize="
"$$$/SiteInfo/CollectionDescription/Color="

And It is possible to translate the default value ?
And if you whant I cant translate other .
Thanks


----------



## Juergen (Apr 17, 2008)

LPerrier;132'8 said:
			
		

> "$$$/SiteInfo/CollectionDescription/Color="



The correct string value is "$$$/ColorPalette/TextColors/CollectionDescription=" 


Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, I said Denis above, and I meant to address LPerrier. When I've been looking at code for hours, I tend to lose track of other things, like threads and thoughts and continuity ... and that's why I usually release templates with bugs, sometimes talk to the wrong people. ;-P

@Denis: A French-Canadian translation won't get picked up automatically, as Lightroom only has the one French version. However, users can manually name the file TranslatedStrings_fr.txt and use it instead of the French-French version that way. If you want to do it, I'll include it. 

"Scoot" here just means "push it left or right".


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 18, 2008)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.63 is now available, including LPerrier's French translation.

Thanks, LPerrier!


----------



## mikethicke (Jun 29, 2008)

*Extra text?*

Hello,
Just installed TTG Slimbox Gallery and am very impressed with the ease of use and features.  Thanks!

I'd like to add some static html text underneath the thumbnails - what file do I edit so that this text is created on 'Export' each time?

Also, I have the Selection Gallery enabled - How do I change the colour of the tick boxes?  They are bright red and rather too distracting...

Keep up the good work...

Mike


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 30, 2008)

Mike,

Enable and configure Annotations to create text beneath the thumbnails.

As for the tick boxes, you can replace the images used in the gallery resources folder.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mikethicke (Jun 30, 2008)

*Extra text 2*

Thanks for the reply, Matt.

I didn't explain myself very well...

What I want is 1 paragraph of text near the bottom of the page, after all the thumbnails, but above the 'submit text' form.

I tried editing 'thumbnailindex.html', and can get the text in the right place, but its probably not the best way to do it:

</lr:ThumbnailGrid>

             MY TEXT

        <% if model.nonCSS.enableSelectionGallery then %>

Any better ideas?



Also,  I'd like to re-arrange the submit fields, but (eg) changing the 'size' params seems to have no effect:




<label>Name</label>
<input type="text" size="3'" name="name" /></p>

What am I doing wrong?



Yes, found the tick/cross png's and have changed.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 30, 2008)

To change the field sizes, you'll need to edit them via CSS.

As for the paragraph of text, that's the correct location. You should wrap your text in 

 tags, though.


----------



## MAXreefer (Aug 21, 2008)

I started using the slimbox 2.63 and just love it.
So I did all the changes in the settings panel and wanted to save my settings.
I clicked on web -> save web settings and thought I saved my settings by doing this.
Next time I started LR all my settings were gone and everything was back to the original settings.

What did I do wrong?
How do I save my settings?

Thanks for any input
Michael


----------



## theturninggate (Aug 24, 2008)

Use the Templates pane on the left side of the Web module to save settings for a gallery.


----------



## Mckayiii (Oct 2, 2008)

First, thank you for creating these fantastic galleries, like manna from heaven.

What I want to be able to do is have the image file names under the images in the gallery (like the shadowbox gallery). The caption in the slimbox gallery is the other must have which words great. (note: using the shadowbox gallery with captions if the caption is too long the following lines disappear behind the shadowbox frame, can this be changed in some way?)

Wondering if I'm missing something right under my nose to get the slimbox gallery to show file names under the thumbnails?

Thanks so much

Art


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Art,

When I get around to updating the gallery, I'll be adding image ID plates like in the Shadowbox gallery. Hoping to get to it sooner rather than later, but I've been busy with school.

Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 16, 2007)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.' is now available. This version includes a number of significant improvements over its predecessor and requires Adobe Lightroom 1.3.

Changes include:
Rebuilt from the ground up in Lua.
Supports text annotations for thumbnails. Content and positioning fully configurable.
Moved the ID plate to the top of the page. ID plate now displays properly in Internet Explorer 6.
Lots of new customization options.

Get it here.

Visit the original Adobe Forums thread.


----------



## RobOK (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt,

Great stuff all around.  I'm trying to compare/contrast Slimbox and Shadowbox galleries:

Slimbox - HTML based, single page gallery

Shadowbox - FLash based, multiple pages? gallery

What are the other key differences? (besides the cosmetics)

Do either pre-load images?  I would like to get a more responsive feel by pre-loading images in the background.


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 8, 2008)

RobOK,

The Slimbox and Shadowbox galleries are both HTML based and offer a similar layout for the thumbnail grid. The key differences are in the Javascripts -- Slimbox and Shadowbox -- which off different sets of options and difference appearances. Behaviorally, however, the galleries are very similar.

Not sure about the pre-loading of images. You might want to check out the sites for each Slimbox and Shadowbox for more information.


----------



## Getiem (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, i also am having difficulties with choosing between slimbox and shadowbox.

My key things are: 

Pro:
Slimbox has large navigational arrows on hover over photo.
Shadowbox has a automatic resizing function on smaller browser windows

I want both features in one gallery. Is this possible doing a feature request to you, or doing a request to the underlaying javascriptgalleries.

Greetings
Gerben


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 4, 2008)

I used to have an alternate Shadowbox 1.' skin with the large arrows, but the skin system changed for Shadowbox 2.' and I haven't gotten around to determining whether it's possible to do ... maybe in a future update, but I've got some other things to manage first, including a major update to the Slimbox template, as well as a revamped distribution system for the galleries.


----------



## Getiem (Nov 5, 2008)

Succes with the distribution system..


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 7, 2008)

*TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.7*

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.7 is now available. This is a major update to the gallery including the following new features:

Updated to Slimbox 1.64, Mootools 1.2 and PicLens Lite 1.3.1.
BoxOver tips.
Output sharpening.
Image ID tags.
Caption background transparency.
Visual improvements to selection forms and Slimbox overlays.
Paragraph alignment for Collection Description.
More?
The caption background transparency allows users to give Slimbox a more Shadowbox-like appearance if they so wish it. I've also replaced the "Close X" button with the 'X' graphic from Shadowbox, which I think is a little nicer.

The gallery is now being distributed via e-junkie for $2.5'. Presuming that I've setup the service properly, your download link should be good for five uses -- you can download the current version five times, or come back later to download updates -- after which, you'll need to purchase the gallery again.

I haven't put together the official blurb on why I'm now requiring payments, but it's basically to defray the costs of the new hosting service I've had to purchase to keep the website going. More details later.

Please post here and tell me how things go using e-junkie. I definitely want to hear your thoughts on this.

Also, be sure to hold onto your download URL for the gallery; I won't be keeping records. If you lose it, the only way to get a new URL will be to purchase the gallery again.

I think that covers the bases.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> Please post here and tell me how things go using e-junkie. I definitely want to hear your thoughts on this.



FWIW, I've been using e-Junkie for the last 4-5 months, and it's worked a treat.  

I think it's a really good idea Matt, and I think you could charge a fair bit more to be honest!  You deserve to be well rewarded for all your hard work - your galleries are worth every penny.


----------



## jmueti (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have paid 5.'' USD via Pay Pal on 13th November 2''8 (5,'' sind im Amiland 5'' Dollar, die vertauschen nämlich Punkt und Komma bei Zahlen).  Transactioncode [hier einfügen].
When/where will I geht the TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.71?

Kind regards,
jmueti


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 22, 2008)

jmueti,

You should have received a download URL via email. If there's been a problem with your order, please contact me directly via email, not here. I can't help you if I don't know your email address anyway.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## icurate (Dec 10, 2008)

I just purchased the new version (2.71) and I like a lot of the improvements over my previous version (1.6.1). One thing I really miss is the Identity plate at the bottom that I used for my back to main gallery button.  What is now called the identity plate is on the top of the page. There is a footer now but it doesn't include a place for a URL. Is this easy for me to modify? Or, at least can you include something for me to use in the next version?    Thank you,  Jeffrey


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 11, 2008)

It's something that wouldn't be difficult to do. I'll try to keep it in mind for the next update. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## arne (Jan 3, 2009)

*Slideshow in Slimbox 2.71*

The slimbox demo has a slideshow option.  I cannot finda way of implementing it in my copy. What am I missing?

arne


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 4, 2009)

Check the PicLens options in the Color Palette pane.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 11, 2009)

TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.8 is now available. Dependencies have been updated to Slimbox 1.68 and Mootools 1.2.1.

Paid users can download the update using their unexpired e-junkie URLs provided at time of purchase.


----------



## lumocreative (Mar 6, 2009)

*Slimbox 2.8 correctly installed? problems.*

Hello 

I have installed the Slimbox 2.3 Gallery correctly I belive because I can see it in my lightroom and I can export a gallery.
I have installed the gallery in the following location:
C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Web Galleries\TTGSlimbox

All files in the zip file are in the TTGSlimbox folder.

The problem is that in the gallery generated the Slimbox portion does not work. When you click on a thumbnail it opens in the same window and everything else disappears you have to go back from the browser. The Slimbox portion does not function.

I looked at the source code of the sample gallery on the theturninggate.net and was able to see some of the paths.
So I manually added the files that are missing in the gallery I generated. 

Some of the files I found to be missing were the js folder along with the js files, the css files that belong to the Slimbox portion of the site, all the images that come in the installation of the Slimbox gallery.

The question is why are the galleries I am exporting missing the Slimbox functionality?

I am running Windows Vista 32 bit and have tested the gallery Slimbox 2.8 
Gallery generator in Lightroom 1.4 and 2.3.

Am I missing something?

Thank you,
Luis Moreno
illustration.photograhy.design
www.lumocreative.com


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Luis,

I'm a little confused. You talk about version 2.3 at the top of your message, and 2.8 at the bottom. Which version of the web engine are you actually using?

If version 2.8, the package should not be a folder. It should be called something like TTGSlimboxGallery.lrwebengine, and that package should be installed directly into the Web Galleries folder.

Also, if you have any other previous version of the gallery installed alongside the current version, please remove it, as it may cause a conflict with Lightroom seeing the correct version.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## lumocreative (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I have the latest version of Slimbox 2.8. But I have installed it in both of my versions of Lightroom during my trouble shooting. 

To clarify, the installation consisted of extracting all files from the zip I downloaded and dropping them in the Web Galleries folder.

I tried both ways by simply placing all files in the zip folder in the Web Galleries and then after reading some in the forums and on theturninggate.net I placed it in the Web Galleries folder inside a folder I created.

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## lumocreative (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Matt I got it to work correctly.

Luis


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, good. Sorry for not checking in on the forum in a while.


----------



## Colbyb25 (Mar 19, 2009)

*New to Slimbox and the forum but I need help...*

I am new to using Lightroom web galleries and I had a few questions regarding the newest version of Slimbox.

1. How do I get rid of the "Image 1 of 17" at the bottom of the images?

2. In the Caption part of the slimbox image, once the image is opened, how do would I get it to Display the "Title" on the top line and the "Caption" on the line underneath it? Currently I can only do the title or the caption but not both on the top line and the next line down has the "Image 1 of 17" txt.

Thanks for the help in advanced.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Colby,

You should be able to accomplish these things using the information found in my article, Pimp My Slimbox. 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## crepo (Apr 28, 2009)

*Google Analytics*

What's the best place / file to add allways my google analytics tracking code for my albums generate with TTG Slimbox Gallery?

thumbnailindex.html of head.html

Thanks,
P.

Small remark, I have orderd the Slimbox Gallery but all the links in the (readme) file are goging to the old site structure.


----------

